# Wap sites?



## halfwheel (7 September 2007)

Hi

Just wondering what sites are out there that are suitable for mobile phones? Optus seems to use the trading room. Just wondering what others there are?


----------



## Waspi914 (4 October 2007)

Halfwheel,

Sanford have just launched mobile internet trading. All you do is put their URL into ur phone browser. They sent an email about it - check it out at https://www.sanford.com.au/sanford/Public/Promotion/Sanford2Go.html

Waspi


----------

